# Chausson Welcome 2011



## salmonfisher

Hello all. Has anyone fished a rear view camera cable from the overhead brake light. Between the body and the interior paneling to the chassis. John.


----------



## Spacerunner

I routed my cam through the same hole as the high level brake light. Didn't see any evidence of any other cabling.


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome 98*

Hi Spacerunner. Yes I can route the camera cablevia the breake light into the bedroom middel coupboard. I dont want an exposed cable before the lower garage. Hence the problem. Where did you go. John. {thanks}


----------



## Spacerunner

I ran the cable thro' the roof lockers to the rear of the fridge then above the hab door in a conduit. Thro' more top lockers down the rear door pillar. Under the door step up to under the dash. 
On second thoughts I would have routed the cable under the chassis .


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome 98*

Hello Spacerunner. First thankyou for the interest. Well today I have been adding 240 sockets, as there are non on the drivers side of the vehicle


----------



## cabby

that's a hell of a lot of sockets mate. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

You beat me to it cabby!


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Chausson Welcome 98*



salmonfisher said:


> Hello Spacerunner. First thankyou for the interest. Well today I have been adding 240 sockets, as there are non on the drivers side of the vehicle


I added 1 socket on side of wardrobe above kitchen worktop. 2 sockets under the front lounge table.
In my van there is a junction box under the wardrobe removable floor.


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome 98*

OK Cabby. All the 240 sockets fitted now. One extra over the work surface, two in the seat box behind the driving seat, from the consumer unit. Two in the bedroom. 1800watt inverter fitted in the battery box, between the two single beds to a four gang pickup in the wardrobe under the offside bed. Fitting another leasure battery tomorrow. Job done. Space runner where did you mount your rear camera, thats still the awkward one. I want to follow the top brake light wire into the M/H. The man at Highbridge M/H/s say's drill a hole through from below the brakelight to the inside. I DONT THINK SO. How is the rear pannel housing the top braking light come off?Do I take the light out, then I can see two more star screws. Two foot either side of the light are two white bungs are star screws in there also. I ain't drilling any holes in this M/H if at all possible. John.


----------



## Spacerunner

I added an extra spar (B&Q for length of box profile ali and plastic end caps) to the top of the bike rack.
As I was installing two cameras, one for reversing, one for rear view when driving I didn't fancy drilling too many holes in the body. This way all I had to do was slightly enlarge the hole already there to supply the high level brake light.


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome 98.*

Thanks Spacerunner. Well if the sun comes out tomorrow I am going to attempt to take that cross moulding pannel off. But if its HISSING down as it has been, it will have to wait. I am fitting two cameras. Top one to see back a long way, down the motorway etc. Another near the numberplate so I can see the nerds who insist on tail gateing. Usualy Mini's, Clio,s and Smart [ass] cars of that ilk. John


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome 98*

State of play re cameras. All cables fitted, no holes drilled in the new M/H. One on the number plate, the other by the top brake light. No trunking used and all fitted external and out of sight.Where can I get a good deal on a Nature Pure kit?. John.


----------

